# Vinyl Siding & windows question



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Most windows have a flange around them so you have to remove the siding and j channel in order to get them out.then you install the new window and reinstall the j channel and siding. It is important than you do not under size the window other wise the j- channel and siding wont fit unless you put trims around the window. So no you do not have to replace the siding unless its brittle and defective and by removing the siding they will be able to reseal the wall and window at the same time.*


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

blazermaniac said:


> I want to replace my aluminum windows with nice vinyl ones. I have vinyl siding. One contractor says I may have a sealing problem with the new windows, and highly recommends replacing all the siding. Another contractor doesn't see a problem with the vinyl siding.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone have experience with this sort of thing? thanks.


If you put in "replacement" windows (non flange) then the siding will not have to be touched.

If you put in "new" construction windows that have an outer flange then the siding will have to be pulled out for the flange to be nailed against the outside of the house.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I am a little curious as to how one would seal a Replacement window against vinyle siding and how would you get the old window out without hurting the vinyle.
I am not trying to pick a fight here but just looking for info


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

Darylh said:


> I am a little curious as to how one would seal a Replacement window against vinyle siding and how would you get the old window out without hurting the vinyle.
> I am not trying to pick a fight here but just looking for info


Replacement windows actually sit inside the existing windows frame/jambs so it has nothing to do at all with exterior siding or inside trim/casing. That's the beauty of the replcaement windows is lowered installation costs since your not messing with exterior siding or interior trim.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

When your siding was put on. Did the siding guy wrap the current windows in Aluminum? If so the only thing that might need to be done with the replacement windows is some aluminum trim around the windows might need to be replace. That would not be the case if when you had the house vinyl sided you would have told the guy you eventually would like to have replacement windows put in. He could have then wrapped in aluminum so that wouldn't be a problem. No i don't really understand that. But when i had my house vinyl last summer my guy said if i didn't want to put replacement windows in now thats not a problems because he would wrap the windows with aliuminum in a way to take that in to consideration. But i went ahead and had replacement windows put in. That vinyl siding definately doesn't need to come off. unless its all messed up.


----------



## blazermaniac (Mar 17, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the input. My guy said when he cut the aluminum windows out he would have to cut a couple inches back from the edge of each window. This would take out the last nail holding on the siding. It could not be re-nailed thru the vinyl because it's nailed in back (without taking all the siding off the house). 

So the last nail holding siding on would be 16" or so from the window. Over time the siding could warp or pull away from the window since there's nothing but caulk holding it on for the 16".

Finally, the siding is 33 years old, original construction. It's in good shape but kinda brittle. Everyone else I talk to (including the wife) recommends new cedar siding along with the windows. Sure it would be nice, and I don't mind improving things, but $10,000 is $10,000.

thanks, B


----------

